# request: Retroshare



## zspider (Mar 19, 2011)

If someone could please port Retroshare to FreeBSD when they get the time that would be awesome.  I've not gotten very far with compiling it, it always croaked and I could never get it to run on the Linuxulator due to some strange dependency issues.


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

*Well...*

I finally managed to compile RetroShare and was able to create a new account, but I wouldn't accomplish to write a port for it. The fixes were quite hackish. If you (or someone else) is still interested in letting this program run under FreeBSD, maybe we could try together in writing a port?


----------



## SNK (Jan 15, 2012)

Many users (also not on these forums) would probably be interested. It would be great if you could create a port. You can get a lot of help around here and on the mailing lists.


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

So far I've been able to create a port that compiles "on my system" (amd64, around FreeBSD-9) but I haven't worked out the deps (upnp, gpgme) and especially the Qt part of that. Momentarily it consists of around 20 lines of Makefile and 15+ patches. 

One patch is extremely arkward, I had to move a class from a .cc file to a (new) .h file because of linkage errors. I don't think "thats the way to do this" (the new .h file is in $FILESDIR but consists nearly only of code from the .cc file - I don't know if this produces some licence problems).

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## glocke (Jan 15, 2012)

A port prototype works, UPnP does not seem to work, plugins build but I cant figure out what there do, so they're not installed. The install needs some additional work and maybe some deps are missing. I will try to run it on redports and see how it goes.


----------



## zspider (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes it would be terrific if you could make a port for this, been waiting a long time.

I'm not really a programmer type, but I have messed around in my ports tree and seen how some of it works (even manipulated a few to update when none were provided). So I suppose if you couldn't find anyone better that I might participate.

Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## glocke (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks zspider!
I appreciate your offer, for the moment I have submitted this port to redports.org (thanks to decke and the others for this marvellous service!) to check if it builds okay.
If you (or others) want, (but this is WIP!) you can try it yourself, use the attached archive
or the files under the above URL (redports).

Thank you!


----------



## zspider (Jan 16, 2012)

It compiled and is running without complaint:e. A toast to you glocke:beer.

Thanks for taking the time to port it .


----------



## glocke (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha, glad to hear that!
You are very welcome, it was a pleasure ;-)
Thanks to redports I missed a dependency to devel/qt4-uic, I hope the next build runs fine


----------



## glocke (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks to decke@ who helped me with the next steps and made redports.org happen, the port builds fine on 7/8/9/10-FreeBSD. It is not localbase safe, but I will fix this and submit an PR then, so this gets into the ports tree. 
Thanks for helping me and contributing, without you (yes you ;-) I would not have tried this  Great experience - you got to love FreeBSD!


----------



## zspider (Jan 17, 2012)

Now, who is going to maintain the port?.

You are right FreeBSD is great.


----------



## glocke (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is the PR:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=164283

Greetings


----------



## zspider (Jan 19, 2012)

So does that mean it will be in the official FreeBSD ports tree?

Also what exactly does not work?


----------



## glocke (Jan 19, 2012)

> So does that mean it will be in the official FreeBSD ports tree?


Yes, as long as somebody (a ports committer) commits the PR with the port.



> Also what exactly does not work?


For the moment I know that UPnP does not work, I think I saw it somewhere in the retroshare forums, that this also happens with Linux, but maybe I'm wrong. Did you find other errors/bugs?

Greetings


----------



## zspider (Jan 19, 2012)

So far I have not seen any indications of problems, nor has it crashed on me yet, then again I haven't been able to goad anyone else into using it so there could be problems that have yet to manifest themselves.

Look forward to seeing Retroshare in the ports tree.:e


----------



## Nukama (Jan 19, 2012)

PR ports/164283 is rejecting following patch on a FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE jail: patch-retroshare-gui-src-RetroShare.pro

Carriage return *^M* are absent from your PR.

And thanks for your effort glocke, changing my tag for this bookmark from "no port" to "soon ported".


----------



## glocke (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank You Nukama!

I should have tried that patch also and not just submitted it :-}

I'll have to investigate about the missing *^M*, the original file from which I created the patch still patches fine, maybe I missed a switch for the port submit command. 

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## glocke (Jan 24, 2012)

PR is updated, attached tar works, builds fine in QATty and other redports tinderboxes.
Sorry for the double attachment in the PR.


----------



## zspider (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations glocke, RetroShare is now in the ports tree.


----------



## glocke (Feb 12, 2012)

*Update to 0.5.3.a*

Hi, 

just as a follow-up, there's a PR for the update to 0.5.3.a:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=164979&cat=ports
According to one of the developers, there will be a 0.5.3b in a few weeks.


----------

